# Luxating Patella Surgery



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

Our baby is almost 2 years old and about 4 months ago he was diagnosed with a luxating patella. Being somewhat paranoid, I proceeded to get 2nd, 3rd, 4th opinions and we even took him to an orthopedic specialist. They all rated his knee differently, anywhere from 2-4. But most thought it was about 2-3 and everyone thought he needs surgery. My husband and I just kept debating the positives and the necessity of the surgery. Miko does not limp and loves to run around. The luxating patella has not stopped him or slowed him down. One of the reasons for the surgery is to prevent early onset of arthritis. However, most vets think he would end up with arthritis even if he had the surgery. I have been giving him glucosamine. 

However, in the last few weeks he has started holding up his leg while running at times. So now I think maybe we should do it. Has anyone had the surgery done on their babies? I am also concerned about recovery, which involved 8 weeks in a crate or some way to limit his movements. Snce Miko loves to walk/run at least 2x/day outside, I just don't know how he would deal with this. Does anyone have experience with luxating patellas? I would greatly appreciate any and all advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Mar 20 2005, 04:41 PM
> *I am also concerned about recovery, which involved 8 weeks in a crate or some way to limit his movements.  Snce Miko loves to walk/run at least 2x/day outside, I just don't know how he would deal with this.  Does anyone have experience with luxating patellas?  I would greatly appreciate any and all advice.  Thanks in advance.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44653*


[/QUOTE]

I don't have experience with the surgery, but perhaps you could get one of these carriages for your baby and take him for walks in it until he is all better....










http://www.happytailpets.com/product_details.asp?ItemID=370

EDIT: The store is owned by our own SM member TwoMalteseMommy.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 21 2005, 08:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have experience with the surgery, but perhaps you could get one of these carriages for your baby and take him for walks in it until he is all better....










http://www.happytailpets.com/product_details.asp?ItemID=370
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44666
[/B][/QUOTE]
i love the carriages.........how cooooool...................nat and elmo.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 20 2005, 03:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have experience with the surgery, but perhaps you could get one of these carriages for your baby and take him for walks in it until he is all better....










http://www.happytailpets.com/product_details.asp?ItemID=370
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44666
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is sooo cute. The funny thing is, is that my husband has been wanting to buy one of these for a long time now because we can then take Miko on our 1.5 hr jogs!! Thank you for the suggestion, its very helpful.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The rule of thumb I go by is once they start limping (the patella is luxating on its own), it is time for surgery. I would have the ACVS surgeon with a specialty in orthopedics do the surgery. Once it starts luxating on its own, you are going to have degenerative joint disease and arthritis. Interupting the joint capsule with surgery will cause some arthritis, but the stable joint will be healthier in the long run. 

Mikey had his right knee done a year ago and it was $1600 with the orthopedic surgeon (he had eye surgery while he was under, too, so about $200 was for that, he also needed special hospitalization after because of other health problems). He did great and has no problems now.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds like he needs the surgery









K/C mom - cuuuute stroller!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 20 2005, 04:39 PM
> *The rule of thumb I go by is once they start limping (the patella is luxating on its own), it is time for surgery. I would have the ACVS surgeon with a specialty in orthopedics do the surgery. Once it starts luxating on its own, you are going to have degenerative joint disease and arthritis. Interupting the joint capsule with surgery will cause some arthritis, but the stable joint will be healthier in the long run.
> 
> Mikey had his right knee done a year ago and it was $1600 with the orthopedic surgeon (he had eye surgery while he was under, too, so about $200 was for that, he also needed special hospitalization after because of other health problems). He did great and has no problems now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44690*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your reply. Was the recovery rough for Mikey? Is he on glucosamine now? The ortho specialist is definitely the one we would use, however, he thinks that we should get both knees done (the other is a 1-2) and the total would be $3000. This is LA, so I am not sure how much higher prices are out here. This seems like a big practice with lots of experience, and we have an insurance that may pay (but its questionable). Thanks again.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If the other patella is luxating, some surgeons prefer to do both knees at one. Others prefer to do them separately or take a wait and see approach. It depends on the surgeon and your comfort level with his recovery. 

Mikey's recovery was very easy. We started physical therapy immediately and he was walking pretty normally in about a week. He did great with it. He has lots of GI and liver issues and does not tolerate glucosamine. Otherwise he would be on it. I would definately use a product like Cosequin if I could.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm waiting for the day when my ButterCloud needs surgery. His knees are between 2-4.







I hope all goes well. Take care!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I really like this stroller: Pet Stroller


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a regular Graco baby stroller for Lady at a consignment shop for $25. I just hook the seat belt to her harness and it works great for us!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also have a regular baby stroller. Mikey is very dependable in it but you can hook the harness/collar to the seatbelt like LMs does. Of course, when Mikey is feeling good he'd much rather jog 1/2 a mile and walk the other half with me!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I made another appointment for a consultation with another orthopedic specialist (but in the same practice). I must be insane, but I really do intend to have the surgery done on him. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Consult away! I think it is really important to find a surgeon you are comfortable with. I went to a specialty practice rather than have the ortho surgeon who would come and do it at the practice I work at come. I liked the other surgeon better because he was conservative and very gentle with Mikey. He suggested trying physical therapy first. He also wanted to know what kind of activities Mikey did so we could decide to go for the more involved procedure despite the relatively low-grade luxation. He also worked with us on his special medical needs for anesthesia and post-op care. Being comfortable with his surgeon made all the difference on my nerves and comfort with recovery.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

My Haley (yorkie) is almost 2 and she will need this surgery! She has grade 4 and Im so scared for her but she doesnt limp and it doesnt seem to both her so we are tryin gto hold off as long as possible. We give her glucosamine and chroindroitin and she seems ok but doesnt jump on or off of anything and doesnt run too much. She is only 3 pounds and Im gonna feel so bad for her to go under and get that







please let us know how it goes, Id love to know more about the surgery and everyone experiences


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, we scheduled surgery for next week but I am so worried!! The ortho surgeon explained the different ways they fix this problem and it made me pretty nauseous (and yes, I have observed many bloody human surgeries) but for some reason this feels different. I just hope its the right thing to do. I think it is and from what it sounds, this will just get worse, not better and its better to do it before the joint is worn down from luxation of patella and while he is young. But its just so difficult to decide to put a young, healthy dog through such a hard surgery...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I can imagine what you're going through. It is one thing to put an obviously sick dog through surgery but I can see how tough it must be to schedule surgery on one that right now seems OK. I'm sure you have researched this fully and have made an informed decision. That's all you can really do to give him the best chance at a pain free and fully mobile life ...... Keep us posted .....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck! Most dogs do really really well adjusting to recovering from surgery. They can walk on 3 legs so well you have to encourage them to use the 4th. I'm sure he'll do great. Better to do it now so he won't be in pain later on and when he can have a fast recovery due to his youth.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks, Kallie/Catcher's mom and JMM! I appreciate your responses and encouragement. Since I definitely see a difference in how he walks (holding up his leg and a weird sort of hop), I really do think its getting worse.









The doctor will have to shave his legs to do the surgery, but that's okay, its just hair that will definitely grow back. My husband and I agreed that if it continued to get worse, we would feel just horrible, so we should do it now, while he is young (as JMM said).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is Mikey on Day 6 after surgery...yes, he laid frog-legged immediately upon coming home without hesitation. He had eye surgery at the same time so excuse his messy face.



















Here is his knee on Day 8, minus some sutures with others coming untied. When he had his e-collar off, he would untie sutures...whacko! He wore it all of the time the first week for his eyes and then I didn't care if he untied them before I took them out. 










Here he is standing on Day 17...nicely healed. 










He had been cut down a few months before this for major abdominal surgery...when it rains, it poors!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Poor Mikey!! He is adorable. It looks like it healed well fairly quickly. What kind of abdominal surgery did he have prior to this one?


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

How old is Miko?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I love seeing pictures of Mikey.... he so adorable! 

anyway... my question is... I see you use numbers to rate how bad the knee is right. Well.. if i'm not mistaken I think kodie as a 1. What does the numbers mean exactly.... what do they stand for?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Mar 29 2005, 04:41 PM
> *How old is Miko?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47302*


[/QUOTE]

He will be 2 yrs old on May 1st. Why do you ask?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey had exploratory abdominal surgery for liver, stomach, and intestinal biopsies. He has a number of health problems. 

http://www.dogsites.com.au/internet_librar...r_luxation.html

http://www.offa.org/patluxgrade.html

These 2 sites have very slightly different grading. I go with the OFA (second link) because this is how we can certify dogs. 

Grade I dogs that DO NOT luxate on their own usually are not recommended to have surgery. Once the knee begins luxating on its own, then surgery should be considered. A Grade I dog may well never require surgery. Keep your dog fit, trim, and well muscled to maintain a healthy joint.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Olga, 
Sorry to hear that Miko needs the surgery. And isn't it too bad that you don't get any professional courtesy. LOL. I've gotten it just about everywhere, except for the vet's office! Are you gonna get it done in LA, or wait till you go back to Nashville?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 29 2005, 08:24 PM
> *Olga,
> Sorry to hear that Miko needs the surgery.  And isn't it too bad that you don't get any professional courtesy.  LOL.  I've gotten it just about everywhere, except for the vet's office!  Are you gonna get it done in LA, or wait till you go back to Nashville?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47364*


[/QUOTE]

Susan,

Thanks. I think we are getting it done here in LA because I have a somewhat flexible schedule until June/July so I can take care of Miko (since I am working it the lab this year). I am heading back to Nashville sometime at the end of June. 

How was your spring break getaway?

Completely off the topic, but there are flashing lights for an add right above my vision...kind of annoying ("who painted this"/starbucks add). For some reason that's all I can focus on.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Mar 23 2005, 11:51 PM
> *My Haley (yorkie) is almost 2 and she will need this surgery! She has grade 4 and Im so scared for her but she doesnt limp and it doesnt seem to both her so we are tryin gto hold off as long as possible. We give her glucosamine and chroindroitin and she seems ok but doesnt jump on or off of anything and doesnt run too much. She is only 3 pounds and Im gonna feel so bad for her to go under and get that
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't have firsthand experience (thank heavens), but form everything I have heard and read, with a grade 3 or 4 luxation when surgery is inevitable, it's best to go ahead and get it done when they are young before they really need it. They supposedly recover much better when they are young, plus it prevents arthritis from setting in.

Of course, it's such an expensive surgery that mnay people have to save up the thousands it costs.

I still remember that episode on Animal Cops with that poor little 3 legged Yorkie. They thought it was a case of cruelty, but it turned out that the poor thing couldn't walk on that leg becasue of a luxating patella and the whole leg atrophied and shriveled up. It was all twisted and deformed and beyond the point of surgery.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I was asking how old because our Harley is only 6mths and he is a jumper...he jumps off of our furniture all day long and I keep telling my husband thats not good for his knees. I feel he will prob have to have the surgery sometime in his lifetime too. We can't keep him from jumping though,he's so fast!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey's surgery was $1600 with the orthopedic surgeon. He had the "big dog" version done including cutting and repositioning his tibia and wiring it back in place. He had his distichia removed while he was under. He stayed in intensive care after and remained on IV fluids because of his other health problems.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Mar 30 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I was asking how old because our Harley is only 6mths and he is a jumper...he jumps off of our furniture all day long and I keep telling my husband thats not good for his knees. I feel he will prob have to have the surgery sometime in his lifetime too. We can't keep him from jumping though,he's so fast!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47390*


[/QUOTE]


Your bigger worry with jumping is him injuring his back...which can't always be fixed. Put him on a leash and teach him to sit and ask to come up or down or buy him a ramp or steps.


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

Here's my story with Palbert. 

Palbert is tiny, so I was really scared doing a surgery on him. He was a little over 3 lbs when I took him in. I put off doing it, but finally one day I just called to get it over with. The surgery went SO well, and the recovery was the most perfect recovery ever. A lot of people have horror stories, but mine was just great.

I bought a little pen to keep him in, because I was under the impression that they needed to be confined. Well I found out, this was not the case. Basically, when I brought him home and put him in the pee pad lined pen, he went straight to his little food and water. I knew he'd be fine. 

He slept most of the first day home, and I watched him the whole day. He of course walked funny, and didn't put his leg down. I just thought he needed more room to exercise. So I took out the pen and put down an old bedspread on the tile bathroom floor which is his bedroom. This was so he wouldn't slip on the slippery floor. 

I put little open leg pajamas on him, because he was licking the wound, more than he should, and so that kept it open to heal, but also covered so not to lick the stitches. He started walking around my guest bedroom and his bathroom (no other rooms) and eventually started putting his leg down more. 

Then came out the stitches, and he walked even more. So just a week after the stitches came out, he was practically back to normal. He is too small to jump onto my furniture so I didn't have to monitor that at all. (And he still can't). 

So far, he is in perfect health. No little cries from tripping or running or playing with other dogs. I'm glad it's over though, because I don't have to worry about him getting hurt when the knee pops out of place. 

Oh, and his surgery was only $600 and Palbert was not even a year old when I got it done.


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I love my PALBERT_@Apr 2 2005, 09:26 PM
> *Here's my story with Palbert.
> 
> Palbert is tiny, so I was really scared doing a surgery on him.  He was a little over 3 lbs when I took him in.  I put off doing it, but finally one day I just called to get it over with.  The surgery went SO well, and the recovery was the most perfect recovery ever.  A lot of people have horror stories, but mine was just great.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hello, I'm a newbie here. My Malte had her surgery this past Wednesday. She is bandaged and the tape goes all over her hindquarters so needless to say, her front body goes right and her rear end goes left. She is on antibiotics and painkillers and today is the first day that she is acting like her same old self. I was curious as to why she came home in a sturdy bandage covering the stitches as from reading the posts, many of you guys had the cast off 6 days post-op. The vet says she needs two weeks in the bandage to stabilize the leg. He had to do a procedure to move the crest of the Tibia and shave down a portion so the patella would fit snugly back into place. Her other leg is Grade 1 luxated patella so at some point she will need that one done also. I'm so glad she is getting better. I just feel bad that I subjected her to the surgery even though she wasn't in pain. She went right from Grade 0 - Grade 3 in a matter of days. I'm in Los Angeles and I found a vet to do the surgery for $650.00 which is very reasonable and I highly recommend him. It is just that they are so busy there (as it is a rescue vet) that it is hard to pin him down to ask simple questions. I'd appreciate all post-op experiences as I'm a nervous wreck and I have to go back to work tomorrow for her first day alone.

Thanks


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48434
[/QUOTE]

Hello, I'm a newbie here. My Malte had her surgery this past Wednesday. She is bandaged and the tape goes all over her hindquarters so needless to say, her front body goes right and her rear end goes left. She is on antibiotics and painkillers and today is the first day that she is acting like her same old self. I was curious as to why she came home in a sturdy bandage covering the stitches as from reading the posts, many of you guys had the cast off 6 days post-op. The vet says she needs two weeks in the bandage to stabilize the leg. He had to do a procedure to move the crest of the Tibia and shave down a portion so the patella would fit snugly back into place. Her other leg is Grade 1 luxated patella so at some point she will need that one done also. I'm so glad she is getting better. I just feel bad that I subjected her to the surgery even though she wasn't in pain. She went right from Grade 0 - Grade 3 in a matter of days. I'm in Los Angeles and I found a vet to do the surgery for $650.00 which is very reasonable and I highly recommend him. It is just that they are so busy there (as it is a rescue vet) that it is hard to pin him down to ask simple questions. I'd appreciate all post-op experiences as I'm a nervous wreck and I have to go back to work tomorrow for her first day alone.

Thanks
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48687
[/QUOTE]

I am in Los Angeles area. Can you tell me who your vet that did the surgery is? Is he a specialist?

Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Bandaging is partially the vet's preference and partially depends on how stable they feel the knee should be kept after surgery.


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi,

The vet I used is Dr. Collette at Collete Veterinary Clinic in Sylmar (818.364.1544). He isn't a specialist but the surgeon who assisted him has done 100's of LP procedures. That cost included one night in the hospital, meds, bandages and will included follow-up visits. He works with many rescues and keeps his fees reasonable for this reason.


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 4 2005, 07:44 AM
> *Bandaging is partially the vet's preference and partially depends on how stable they feel the knee should be kept after surgery.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48716*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I called the Vet today to give him a progress report and he said hopefully on Friday they will remove the bandage and perhaps put on a less restrictive one. He didn't appear too concerned about her leg becoming atrophied but I read where it can become that in 8 - 10 days if it isn't used. It will be 9 days with the bandage on Friday.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko finally had his surgery on Thursday. I went to see him today and he looked so sad with huge, tall bandages and completely shaved thighs.







According to the vets, he is doing well. I sat with him for over an hour in the morning and at night. Its so sad.... But he needed it done and he will be better in no time, right?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 15 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Miko finally had his surgery on Thursday.  I went to see him today and he looked so sad with huge, tall bandages and completely shaved thighs.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, wish we would have known so we could have sent good wishes his way. I'm so glad he made it through surgery and now it will be just a matter of time before he is better than new! Every day he'll feel better and better. I bet you'll see a big difference tomorrow!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Awww...poor boy! Soon he'll be back on his feet and causing trouble. It can be tough to see them after surgery, but he will be much better off in the long run. Did he have them both done at the same time? The recovery is a little tougher then, so just give him some time. He'll be back to normal soon and you'll be struggling to keep him quiet.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks K/C's mom and JMM. He did have them both done, because at the time of last exam they were both grade 3, so I wouldn't even know which one to choose if I had to choose one. I saw his x-rays and the patellas were in fact both sitting very medial (towards the center). The office keeps assuring me that he will get used to walking with bandages (which they keep on for 10-12 days). I don't know.... We went through so many doubts but his limping was convincing. I know we probably ended up overpaying for his surgery, but I felt very comfortable with this place (which is a surgical practice).

Hopefully he will be home tommorow. I can't wait till he is causing trouble again!!! All the spoiling he will get after the surgery will make him forget all about "Nothing in life is free" approach


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex had his leg bandaged too for almost two week. Cannot really compare because his surgery was mostly for a cruciate ligament rupture. Since we knew he had luxating patella too, we stabilized the patella at the same time. He had staples in his knee and had a real hard time when they took off the bandage. This was in January. If you see him today you would not know he had surgery (besides that the hair on this leg has not fully grown back yet).


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 15 2005, 08:30 PM
> *Thanks K/C's mom and JMM.  He did have them both done, because at the time of last exam they were both grade 3, so I wouldn't even know which one to choose if I had to choose one.  I saw his x-rays and the patellas were in fact both sitting very medial (towards the center).  The office keeps assuring me that he will get used to walking with bandages (which they keep on for 10-12 days).  I don't know....  We went through so many doubts but his limping was convincing.  I know we probably ended up overpaying for his surgery, but I felt very comfortable with this place (which is a surgical practice).
> 
> Hopefully he will be home tommorow.  I can't wait till he is causing trouble again!!!  All the spoiling he will get after the surgery will make him forget all about "Nothing in life is free" approach
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OKW, I'm glad you got it done. I felt so bad with getting Jimmi's done and she only had one. Your vet is right, they do get used to walking on the bandage. Jimmi had hers on for two weeks. She got so used to it that she was still walking funny for 2 days before she realized she didn't have it on anymore. She is 3 weeks post-op and no limping at all. She still skips once in a while when she on a full run but the vet said that will go away as the leg strenghtens. Her only physical therapy is walking, walking and more walking. Did you get the big dog "style" surgery? Jimmi has a tiny pin in her knee which may or may not come out depending if it bothers her. 

The only problem I had was when the bandage came off, she had alot of chafing on her inner thigh so the vet gave me some cream and she got a cortisone shot. She's perfect now, her X-rays shows the knee in line. Don't worry, Miko is going to be good as new in no time.

Deb


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 15 2005, 08:30 PM
> *Thanks K/C's mom and JMM.  He did have them both done, because at the time of last exam they were both grade 3, so I wouldn't even know which one to choose if I had to choose one.  I saw his x-rays and the patellas were in fact both sitting very medial (towards the center).  The office keeps assuring me that he will get used to walking with bandages (which they keep on for 10-12 days).  I don't know....  We went through so many doubts but his limping was convincing.  I know we probably ended up overpaying for his surgery, but I felt very comfortable with this place (which is a surgical practice).
> 
> Hopefully he will be home tommorow.  I can't wait till he is causing trouble again!!!  All the spoiling he will get after the surgery will make him forget all about "Nothing in life is free" approach
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad the surgery is finally over for you and Miko. When I didn't see a post I thought it might have been posponed again. 
I hope he is home with you today.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you! Miko is finally home!! I was prepared to fight with his doctor to let him go home today, but they said he is all ready. He looks awful but he is moving around surprisingly. We put him in a playpen and gave himsomething to chew on, so he is chewing away. 

Deb,

Miko has 2 pins in each of his legs. They also had to remove small pieces of bone (I think from his tibia) and create a deeper groove for the patella to sit in in both legs. I am glad Jimmi is doing well.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope your baby Milo gets well soon!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 16 2005, 03:08 PM
> *I hope your baby Milo gets well soon!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I hope Miko will get better soon too. Right now he is napping and happy to be home!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was wondering how he was doing and then saw this post.... I am so glad he is home with you and resting comfortably.... By May he will be all better!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Maybe I spoke too soon. Miko hasn't been doing well at all.







. He hasn't peed in over 12 hrs and in fact he has only peepeed once since he got home yesterday afternoon. The vet says its due to narcotics (fentanyl patch) but for some reason I thought it would only affect the GI system. Plus one of his bandages slipped and he was licking the area...so out came the e-collar and he was crying ALL night long. So we took him to the vet this morning and they removed bandages all together. I was pretty shocked and annoyed. Because now he has these scary stick legs completely shaved with long incisions on both (with stitiches). We put on pajamas on him to avoid using the e-collar but he is still trying to get to the stiches.







. I am ready to cry, its so sad. Of course now I am having second thoughts about having done the surgery!

Plus on top of all that he is so obviously frustrated. And he hates the playpen where he will be hanging out for the next 2 months. Ughhhhhhhh.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 17 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Maybe I spoke too soon.  Miko hasn't been doing well at all.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

okw, I hate to be redundant in case you've seen my posts on this before but you just must get the Bite Not collar for him. For those who've seen this posted a zillion times, sorry!! But it will save your sanity... I promise!!!! You get it from a vet. If yours doesn't have one, perhaps the Bite Not company will tell you who in your area they sell them to. BTW, I remember with Little C whose mom posts on SM had her knees done... seems like it took a really long time for her to pee, too. I'm not sure if those posts have been deleted or not, though. 

Here is a photo of the Bite Not:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. It is totally normal for them to urinate and defecate less frequently after coming home from surgery. Just make sure he is comfortable and not straining to go. 

2. The "learning curve" for the e-collar is about 3 days. You can have him just where it when you can't sit and watch him. If your vet has the soft blue e-collars or a bite not collar, you can also try that. 

3. Do you have a little crate or cuddle bed you could carry around? That might be a nice alternative to the pen while you are home. I use a little round cat bed for Mikey when he is down and out. It is easy to carry around and just set where ever I am. A basket with a pillow in it was suggested to me as well. 

I know it seems awful now. Just hold on! Things will get better. I felt the same way after Mikey's abdominal surgery.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

K/C's mom,

I did remember you mention the bite not collar but I wasn't sure if Miko was going to need one (in fact, the vet thought he may not). I will defnitely look into it. For now, we put hospital pants (like the ones doctors wear) around his waste and tied it up so he can't get to his legs.

JMM,

I know there is some slowing, but its been 14 hrs and no peepee! I find that disturbing.... They did take off his patch today and he also had some seriously dry hard poop twice that was pretty painful for him to push out. The vet recommended metamucil so we will try giving that to him. Do you have any suggestions?

I did buy him a large Sherpa bag so I can bring him to my work in a while.

Thanks for your support!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Bless your heart.... hang in there... I can imagine how awful you feel.....My first Maltese, Rosebud, had a full body biopsy when she was 3 and I remember that awful and anxious feeling......


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!!! Hang in there!!!! Little Miko will be better soon!!!! I hope Miko has a better day tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 17 2005, 08:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okw, I hate to be redundant in case you've seen my posts on this before but you just must get the Bite Not collar for him. For those who've seen this posted a zillion times, sorry!! But it will save your sanity... I promise!!!! You get it from a vet. If yours doesn't have one, perhaps the Bite Not company will tell you who in your area they sell them to. BTW, I remember with Little C whose mom posts on SM had her knees done... seems like it took a really long time for her to pee, too. I'm not sure if those posts have been deleted or not, though. 

Here is a photo of the Bite Not:








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53555
[/B][/QUOTE]

OKW,

I totally understand your frustration. That's why I opted for the worser leg first surgery than the other leg at a later time for Jimmi. She was supposed to be spayed with the surgery but they spent so much time on her leg surgery that they opted to do it another time. They kept her overnight to avoid bandage slippage however 2 days post-op, it slipped and I brought her in for a re-bandage. It seems odd that your vet didn't rebandage it. Tell the vet you want her rebandaged all the way up and around her entire back end so it doesn't slip. Once Miko realizes it won't come off, she will settle in. I think she is feeling the frustration from being in the playpen. I carried Jimmi most of the time the first week, even to work. She ate verociously when she came home from the vet but she didn't pee or poop for about 24 hours too. Also, Jimmi threw up with the Rimadyl for 1 day but after that she was fine with it for the entire week. Could it be the Fenedyl patch? That's a narcotic unlike Rimadyl which is like "human" Ibuprofin. And don't worry, the hair grows back. I took Jimmi to World Fest today in Van Nuys...many people were asking what happened to her leg, I told them she was 1/4 Chinese Crested







Hang in there, every day Miko will be a little better. Did your vet tell you that the pins might come out at a later date? Mine did.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Deb,

That's so funny about the chinese crested. That's exactly what Miko looks like right now. In addition to his legs, his butt is shaved but they left some hair around his toes!!!! He looks 1/2 chinese crested! I begged the vet who was at the clinic today to rebandage. They refused saying it will slip again in 2 days and can cause sores. Miko hasn't peed in now 15 hrs (or more). I keep putting him on newspapers and nothing...... Ughhhh, if he would just pee I would feel so much better. It probably is the fentanyl patch but I did some searches on urinary retention that it seems its a rare side effect. Its off now but its probably still in his system. Ughhhhhhh









I have a conference to go to tommorow so my absent minded husband will be watching Miko. I am definitely worried....


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Scrappy (Bren),

Thank you! I meant to tell you that its nice to see you on this forum!!


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmi+Apr 17 2005, 11:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

OKW,

I totally understand your frustration. That's why I opted for the worser leg first surgery than the other leg at a later time for Jimmi. She was supposed to be spayed with the surgery but they spent so much time on her leg surgery that they opted to do it another time. They kept her overnight to avoid bandage slippage however 2 days post-op, it slipped and I brought her in for a re-bandage. It seems odd that your vet didn't rebandage it. Tell the vet you want her rebandaged all the way up and around her entire back end so it doesn't slip. Once Miko realizes it won't come off, she will settle in. I think she is feeling the frustration from being in the playpen. I carried Jimmi most of the time the first week, even to work. She ate verociously when she came home from the vet but she didn't pee or poop for about 24 hours too. Also, Jimmi threw up with the Rimadyl for 1 day but after that she was fine with it for the entire week. Could it be the Fenedyl patch? That's a narcotic unlike Rimadyl which is like "human" Ibuprofin. And don't worry, the hair grows back. I took Jimmi to World Fest today in Van Nuys...many people were asking what happened to her leg, I told them she was 1/4 Chinese Crested







Hang in there, every day Miko will be a little better. Did your vet tell you that the pins might come out at a later date? Mine did.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53635
[/B][/QUOTE]

It did with Jimmi, in the two weeks of the bandage, it slipped 3 times and each time I brought her in the Tech rebandaged it. The third one was a charm, it didn't slip until it was time to come off. They shaved her all the way up to the thigh along with her butt and left a little tuft of hair on her toes too! But her whole backside was a huge hairball! By the time she got used to walking in the bandage it was time to come off. She did get chafing from the bandage but not sores so when the bandage came off he gave her a cortisone shot and some cream. 

I felt so bad too because she wasn't in pain when I brought her for the surgery and she was in so much pain after the procedure. I cried for a couple of days as I felt so guilty. 

Every day Miko will get better and better and she'll adjust to her post-op and before you know it he'll be walking just like he always did. I loaded Jimmi up with treats. The one she really loved was from Trader Joe's. In the pet section they sell slow-roasted Turkey Livers. It's like 2.69 a bag and Jimmi noshed on them through out her whole post-op recovery. She loved them! Don't worry every day Miko will feel a little better


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, Miko finally peepeed in the middle of the night. I had to go to the conference today, so my husband watched him and aparently he just slept all day. Now I am all concerned about him being so lethargic. The fentanyl patch is off and yet he has not peed again since middle of the night. Ughhhhh. I keep worrying about him possible having renal failure but the vet is not concerned.









How is Jimmi??


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWWW. Poor baby. I haven't gone through this experience...YET, but now I'm freaked out. Is he drinking enough water to even go as often as he use to? Poor lil Miko. A billion XOXO's from ButterCloud and Noriko.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you ButterCloud and Noriko! I don't mean to freak you out. Its probably just the first of the recovery. Also, keep in mind that I am probably just too aware of all the possible things that could go wrong. On a positive note, he seemed to be content in his playpen today. We moved it over to the window and this way he sits next to my husband (which is his favorite place in the world). I hate to see him so down and frustrated, but hopefully after all this he can walk normally and hopefully we could watch him run without having serious worries about his patellas.

Its great that you found an apartment. I am so excited for you!


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 18 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Well, Miko finally peepeed in the middle of the night.  I had to go to the conference today, so my husband watched him and aparently he just slept all day.  Now I am all concerned about him being so lethargic.  The fentanyl patch is off and yet he has not peed again since middle of the night. Ughhhhh.  I keep worrying about him possible having renal failure but the vet is not concerned.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Jimmi is doing really well, too well for her own good! She is back to chasing the cats, jumping on the sofa and terrorizing the two ferrets I am fostering. Oops, did I say ferrets? I almost forgot they are prohibited her in Cali. . She is walking normally however she has a slight limp when she runs but the vet reassured me it will go away in time. I was more worried about atropy to her leg than the renal failure but the vet reassured me that as long as she is using the leg, it only gets better. 

You may have paid a little more than me but if it gave you peace of mind then it's all worth it. I was really comfortable with Collette Vet Clinic so I went with them also due to the fact that they are a trauma clinic so and they had a vet on staff who specialized in LP operations. Jimmi slept all day too for the first week so I wouldn't be too concerned. Once Miko is up and running again we should get together for play dates, we live very close!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmi+Apr 18 2005, 08:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jimmi is doing really well, too well for her own good! She is back to chasing the cats, jumping on the sofa and terrorizing the two ferrets I am fostering. Oops, did I say ferrets? I almost forgot they are prohibited her in Cali. . She is walking normally however she has a slight limp when she runs but the vet reassured me it will go away in time. I was more worried about atropy to her leg than the renal failure but the vet reassured me that as long as she is using the leg, it only gets better. 

You may have paid a little more than me but if it gave you peace of mind then it's all worth it. I was really comfortable with Collette Vet Clinic so I went with them also due to the fact that they are a trauma clinic so and they had a vet on staff who specialized in LP operations. Jimmi slept all day too for the first week so I wouldn't be too concerned. Once Miko is up and running again we should get together for play dates, we live very close!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54014
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, we should get together once Miko is back on his feet. We live in Sherman Oaks, but its practically Van Nuys because we are right on Van Nuys Blvd. I know we paid more, but it was actually a bit less that I initally thought (total was $2400). Our vet said to confine Miko for 2 months (no running or jumping and only short leash walk to use the bathroom outside). However, that maybe because Miko had both knees done? I am glad to hear that Jimmi was sleeping all the time for the first week cause that's what Miko is doing. His legs just look so scarry!! I have some pics but I hesitate to scare people with that!


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 18 2005, 10:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Yes, we should get together once Miko is back on his feet. We live in Sherman Oaks, but its practically Van Nuys because we are right on Van Nuys Blvd. I know we paid more, but it was actually a bit less that I initally thought (total was $2400). Our vet said to confine Miko for 2 months (no running or jumping and only short leash walk to use the bathroom outside). However, that maybe because Miko had both knees done? I am glad to hear that Jimmi was sleeping all the time for the first week cause that's what Miko is doing. His legs just look so scarry!! I have some pics but I hesitate to scare people with that!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54016
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG! We are neighbors I live in Valley Village. I go to two dog parks in the neighborhood, the first one is very small (an unofficial off-the leash park) on Tujunga and the second is in North Hollywood on Whitnall Highway. We should meet when Miko is better 4 sure! They are split up so the small, timid dogs have their own park. 

Dr. Collette said the only physical therapy is walk, walk, walk, no running or jumping but it is really hard to confine Jimmi with two cats here and the ferrets. I would think your vet is right with his post op as Miko had both knees fixed up. My vet just stated that I shouldn't throw a ball to her for running until her 2 week bandage off post op visit.... so we'll see. Jimmi's leg looks pretty scary too! She has about a 2 inch scar on her leg from the surgery and the worst part is she went into heat about a week after her surgery so she is licking her sutures and her private area too! I so badly want to get her groomed so the shaved leg will fit in with the rest of her body. I walk her on a short leash too. Isn't it crazy how much we spend on our animals?? hee hee


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey had restricted activity for what ended up about 12 weeks. He had the big dog procedure so his leg was wired back together. We started aggressive physical therapy almost immediately.

He has been stressed and had major surgery. It is normal for them to be quiet for a while after. With both legs done at once, he may continue to urinate less frequently until he feels more stable. In addition, a less active dog simply doesn't need to go as much.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

HELLO,

our little jake also had 2 patella surgeries done. He had both left and right side. They were done a year apert from one another. Our little guy bounced back in a flash. He was walking and running around after a week. the first one was easier then the second one. On the second one we had to give hima couple of pain pills.
But we never let him do stairs again, because that is where it happended.
I think it was worth doing but you have to decide what you think is bestfor your little baby..
Good Luck!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAKIEP33_@Apr 21 2005, 10:59 AM
> *HELLO,
> 
> our little jake also had 2 patella surgeries done. He had both left and right side. They were done a year apert from one another. Our little guy bounced back in a flash. He was walking and running around after a week. the first one was easier then the second one. On the second one we had to give hima couple of  pain pills.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Jakie, if you don't mind could I ask who your vet is? I use Brighton Animal Hospital.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jack came home from the groomer about 2 months ago and started limping alot. After moving his leg a few times, I realized something was slipping. since i do alot of reading I know right away what it was. By the time I got him into the vet it was slipping out 20 times a day. I am not kidding. I learned how to pop it back in. The vet said his left leg was a 1 and his right a 2. He said wait six months, he gave him antiinflammatories to take for four days. he got better over the course of about two weeks, and his knee hasn't popped out once since then. It's been over a month. Can these things get better or maybe go back to a grad 1?


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a questin about my pups LP surgery. She is about 3 weeks post op and the bandage was taken off about a week a go. I still notice when I am walking her at a trot that she skill picks up the leg every so often. Not as badly as before and only when we are walkng on concrete. The vet suggested not too strenous physical activity so I'm waiting until Monday for her two week post-op check. 

Has anyone else incurred this during post-op recovery? Also is there a way I can examine her leg for stability before I take her to the Vet? I have an appointment on Monday but I was hoping anyone on here has had the same experience. 

Thanks, this board has been a great help.

Deb and Jimmi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is common for them to pick it up at a faster pace. One of our rehab activities was a slow walk which helped force them to use the leg. I would not palpate the knee if you don't know what you're doing. The general healing takes about 6-8 weeks. Some dogs with pins need them removed before they start to walk normally. Some dogs are so use to limping that they need physical therapy to get back in the habit of walking normally.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko is still urinating infrequently and I am driving the vets crazy with my concern (and constant calling). Thank you for all your information JMM. The reason I am so concerned is because I have assisted in taking care of patients after surgery and urinary output is one of the major concerns. Its always measured post-op and should be at least 30 cc/hr. I know, Miko is a dog but he has had one urination about every 30-36 hours. It is large but still. Doesn't that seem alarming to you? Its not to the vets...Plus I am worried that he may be in pain because he sometime cries and pants and doesn't want us to pick him up but he is on Metacam and supposedly they can't give him a larger dose.

He is feeling a bit better today and had a poop this morning...I am trying to stay positive,


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 21 2005, 05:21 PM
> *Miko is still urinating infrequently and I am driving the vets crazy with my concern (and constant calling).  Thank you for all your information JMM.  The reason I am so concerned is because I have assisted in taking care of patients after surgery and urinary output is one of the major concerns.  Its always measured post-op and should be at least 30 cc/hr.  I know, Miko is a dog but he has had one urination about every 30-36 hours.  It is large but still.  Doesn't that seem alarming to you?  Its not to the vets...Plus I am worried that he may be in pain because he sometime cries and pants and doesn't want us to pick him up but he is on Metacam and supposedly they can't give him a larger dose.
> 
> He is feeling a bit better today and had a poop this morning...I am trying to stay positive,
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55040*


[/QUOTE]

ur positive attitude will help Miko's recovery be speedy







he'll be better in no time


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I had Buprenorphine Topical Gel for pain management. How much water does he drink ? If he is not drinking much he does not need to urinate.


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 21 2005, 03:52 PM
> *It is common for them to pick it up at a faster pace. One of our rehab activities was a slow walk which helped force them to use the leg. I would not palpate the knee if you don't know what you're doing. The general healing takes about 6-8 weeks. Some dogs with pins need them removed before they start to walk normally. Some dogs are so use to limping that they need physical therapy to get back in the habit of walking normally.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54993*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks JMM! The Vet called me about a half hour ago and basically told me the same thing that you advised 1 1/2 hours ago! She does have one tiny pin that may need removal so we shall see.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 21 2005, 03:59 PM
> *I had Buprenorphine Topical Gel for pain management. How much water does he drink ? If he is not drinking much he does not need to urinate.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55063*


[/QUOTE]

MalteseJane,

I guess he does drink a bit less. Did your vet prescribe Buprenorphine topical gel? Did it seem to help? Thanks!

Mee,

Thanks!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You could try a different pain medication. Buprenex or Torbutrol tabs or Tramadol are all options. 

It does seem odd that he is urinating that infrequently, but not too alarming with inactivity and less water drinking. I wonder if he is holding it because it is odd for him to position himself to urinate. You might try supporting him with a towel sling to see if that is easier for him. Otherwise you might take him into the vet after he hasn't gone for about 12 hours so they can palpate his bladder and see if it is full...is he positioning to urinate or going on himself?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 21 2005, 04:59 PM
> *You could try a different pain medication. Buprenex or Torbutrol tabs or Tramadol are all options.
> 
> It does seem odd that he is urinating that infrequently, but not too alarming with inactivity and less water drinking. I wonder if he is holding it because it is odd for him to position himself to urinate. You might try supporting him with a towel sling to see if that is easier for him. Otherwise you might take him into the vet after he hasn't gone for about 12 hours so they can palpate his bladder and see if it is full...is he positioning to urinate or going on himself?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55080*


[/QUOTE]

JMM,

12 hrs!!! Are you kidding? Its more like 30-36 hrs between his pees!! Is that way too long? They said if I bring him in, they can probably stimulate him to pee, but normally they don't do in and out cath. He was able to poop this morning so I don't think its a positioning thing. He peed twice where he is supposed to and once in his own bed...which he seemed to be upset about (and has never done before). Do you think I should bring him in? I keep calling them because he cries and cries at their office (he hates any vet) and I would rather not traumatize him if I don't have to.

Thanks!


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 21 2005, 07:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JMM,

12 hrs!!! Are you kidding? Its more like 30-36 hrs between his pees!! Is that way too long? They said if I bring him in, they can probably stimulate him to pee, but normally they don't do in and out cath. He was able to poop this morning so I don't think its a positioning thing. He peed twice where he is supposed to and once in his own bed...which he seemed to be upset about (and has never done before). Do you think I should bring him in? I keep calling them because he cries and cries at their office (he hates any vet) and I would rather not traumatize him if I don't have to.

Thanks!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55090
[/B][/QUOTE]

OKW, I know exactly what you mean. When I would take in Jimmi for her bandage changes, she was shaking so bad I thought she would shake out of her skin! She had this "look of love" when she knew she wasn't staying and it was back in the car to go home. When they did finally take the bandage off, she had alot chafing on her inner thighs kind of like a diaper rash that babies get. The Vet said it was irritation from the bandage and her not being able to pee squatting. 

Could it be that maybe Miko is peeing and it's seeping into her bandage where you can't see?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmi_@Apr 21 2005, 08:24 PM
> *OKW, I know exactly what you mean. When I would take in Jimmi for her bandage changes, she was shaking so bad I thought she would shake out of her skin! She had this "look of love" when she knew she wasn't staying and it was back in the car to go home. When they did finally take the bandage off, she had alot chafing on her inner thighs kind of like a diaper rash that babies get. The Vet said it was irritation from the bandage and her not being able to pee squatting.
> 
> Could it be that maybe Miko is peeing and it's seeping into her bandage where you can't see?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55156*


[/QUOTE]

Deb,

I meant to tell you Miko is a he. But everyone always thinks he is a she, so its okay!! He doesn't have bandages and he is definitely not peeing in his bed. He cried the one time he did it. Plus his pees are huge so I am sure he is just storing it up. He totally shakes at the vet office and gets the "thank god" look when we leave without him staying. Did Jimmi get her sutures out already? Or did she have staples? Miko's come out next Wednesday. I am sure they will probably have to sedate him to do it...he is sooo difficult.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think it would be worth following up with the vet at this point...maybe do a urinalysis just to be sure everything is ok...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes I received the pain medicine from the vet. You put a tiny bit on your finger and rub it to the inside of his ear flaps. You have to wear a latex finger in order not to absorb yourself the medication. It worked real well.


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 21 2005, 10:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb,

I meant to tell you Miko is a he. But everyone always thinks he is a she, so its okay!! He doesn't have bandages and he is definitely not peeing in his bed. He cried the one time he did it. Plus his pees are huge so I am sure he is just storing it up. He totally shakes at the vet office and gets the "thank god" look when we leave without him staying. Did Jimmi get her sutures out already? Or did she have staples? Miko's come out next Wednesday. I am sure they will probably have to sedate him to do it...he is sooo difficult.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55160
[/B][/QUOTE]

Jimmi got her purple sutures out on day 12. I don't know if she gave them a hard time as they took her in another room to do it. I take her Monday for her 3 week post-op. Her bandage stayed on the whole time until they took out the stitches. 

My Vet was really nice, he said he kept the bandage on to keep the knee stable and also to keep me stable so I wouldn't get neurotic looking at the incision 24/7. LOL, and he's right, I would have been calling him incessantly. 

She is doing well, using the leg more and more. I just wish people would stop asking "What happened. to her!" How's Miko today? Is he attempting to stand on them?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmi_@Apr 22 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Jimmi got her purple sutures out on day 12. I don't know if she gave them a hard time as they took her in another room to do it. I take her Monday for her 3 week post-op. Her bandage stayed on the whole time until they took out the stitches.
> 
> My Vet was really nice, he said he kept the bandage on to keep the knee stable and also to keep me stable so I wouldn't get neurotic looking at the incision 24/7. LOL, and he's right, I would have been calling him incessantly.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Miko's sutures don't really scare me too much. I am used to seeing wounds! His look like they are healing pretty well. He does stand up on his legs and can walk around a bit. I think it may hurt him to squat though for peepee. I am not sure. I think he is getting used to his playpen, but my husband thinks Miko has cabin fever from being at home for too long. We will take him out (in a bag) this weekend.

How is Jimmi? Have a great weekend!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko is finally peeing! Yeah!! I never thought I would be this excited about his urination. He is also pooping. Overall, he is doing really well and moving around very well. He is walking but we limit his activity because I don't want to risk having to redo the surgery. I am finally not regreting the surgery although I think Miko is going to hate the next few months of confinement!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 24 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Miko is finally peeing!  Yeah!!  I never thought I would be this excited about his urination.  He is also pooping.  Overall, he is doing really well and moving around very well.  He is walking but we limit his activity because I don't want to risk having to redo the surgery.  I am finally not regreting the surgery although I think Miko is going to hate the next few months of confinement!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56032*


[/QUOTE]
That's the news I've been waiting to hear!! Yea!!!


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 22 2005, 04:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miko's sutures don't really scare me too much. I am used to seeing wounds! His look like they are healing pretty well. He does stand up on his legs and can walk around a bit. I think it may hurt him to squat though for peepee. I am not sure. I think he is getting used to his playpen, but my husband thinks Miko has cabin fever from being at home for too long. We will take him out (in a bag) this weekend.

How is Jimmi? Have a great weekend!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55446
[/B][/QUOTE]

Jimmi is doing really well! She still tends to "skip" when we are walking on wet sidewalks. My vet said she is 95% recovered and the knee is stable and locked in with the pin. Her other leg is still Grade 1, he can manipulate it, but it is still steady holding in place. So far, he doesn't foresee removing the pin on the leg he operated on. She is so active on it, it scares me. If all goes well, she will be scheduled for her spay in 3 weeks. I feel bad taking her in again but she just finished her first heat and I never want to go through that again! 

How is Miko?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmi_@May 6 2005, 10:04 PM
> *Jimmi is doing really well! She still tends to "skip" when we are walking on wet sidewalks. My vet said she is 95% recovered and the knee is stable and locked in with the pin. Her other leg is still Grade 1, he can manipulate it, but it is still steady holding in place. So far, he doesn't foresee removing the pin on the leg he operated on. She is so active on it, it scares me.  If all goes well, she will be scheduled for her spay in 3 weeks. I feel bad taking her in again but she just finished her first heat and I never want to go through that again!
> 
> How is Miko?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60658*


[/QUOTE]

Miko is doing well. He is walking well but we limit it for another month. He has gotten used to being confined and really loves his huge sherpa bag (that I use as a crate). He spends most of his time in a playpen and doesn't seem to mind too much. I do feel bad restricting his movement but the surgeon said this is necessary for him to fully heal. How old is Jimmi?

I had pictures of Miko after surgery in another thread (called "Happy Birthday Miko) on May 1, 2005 if you want to see them.


----------

